
Radboud University connects first click-on arm prosthesis to nerves - vezycash
http://www.alphagalileo.org/ViewItem.aspx?ItemId=174734&CultureCode=en
======
thomyorkie
> Through an opening in the skin, the patient “clicks” the prosthesis onto a
> metal rod in the bone.

So he has a flap of skin that just spreads apart and reveals this metal rod?
How does he avoid infections?

~~~
jessriedel
It's a terrible article. These may be better.

Economist: "Artificial limbs that feel like the real thing are getting closer"

[http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-
technology/2162358...](http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-
technology/21623580-artificial-limbs-feel-real-thing-are-getting-closer-once-
more)

Wikipedia: "Osseointegration"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osseointegration](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osseointegration)

Videos of surgery (somewhat graphic) and use of the prosthetic.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irtF-
kGpaV4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irtF-kGpaV4)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hmt165ZTPmI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hmt165ZTPmI)

------
rocqua
I wonder at what point these arms are going to get better. I suspect it'd be a
lot easier to train a prosthetic arm when there is still a physical arm to be
attached. Doing this before a replacement should really cut down on the
'rehabilitation time'.

Perhaps, in the scenario, it is better to just leave to current arm attached
and give a prospective cyborg a third arm rather than replacing the current
arm.

~~~
Retric
IMO, the next stop is going to be a drop in price. Good enough and 2k
generally beats awesome and 200k.

------
jalk
I have been thinking for a long time that such prosthetic arms should also be
able to act as USB HID. e.g. send keystokes "directly" from the nerves -
optionally merging with the input from a regular keyboard. And once you have
that USB cord from your new arm, you might as well pack some flash storage,
2FA device, etc in there.

~~~
bitwize
For the longest time I wondered why that guy from _Ghost in the Shell_ had the
fingers that each split into several tiny, blade-like fingers just so he could
type faster; if you already have robot hands couldn't you send impulses
directly to enter stuff into a computer?

~~~
Jack000
I've always thought that was an air gap - if you lived in a world where your
ghost could be hacked you wouldn't want to risk being plugged in just for some
text input.

------
awinter-py
the myoband approach to nerve control is fascinating. they're not plugging
into the user's nervous system, they're just measuring what the upper arm does
when the user controls their phantom limb.

this is a much better ad for myo than the video on myo.com, which looks like a
bad remake of the gesture controls from earth final conflict.

